# Inside The Score: Good Egg Galaxy (Musical Analysis)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 27, 2019)

Hey everyone! Today I wanted to break down the music behind Good Egg Galaxy, a cinematic orchestral piece from Super Mario Galaxy. If you’re into music theory, you may enjoy this  

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Bender-offender (Jan 27, 2019)

Awesome, Chris -- thanks for putting this together!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 27, 2019)

Bender-offender said:


> Awesome, Chris -- thanks for putting this together!


Always a pleasure! Thanks for watching


----------

